# o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!



## surskitty

*o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

From Black and White!

Azusa: KONNICHIWA, yo! Are you overflowing with GENKI? It's time for this week's highly anticipated “KOUKAN TALK!" This is today's phrase: “Your Pokémon is cute!" This is a phrase you want to try out! So, what's the right way to say it? “Kawaii Pokémon da ne!" Ka-wah-ii po-kay-mon da nay! With this you can flatter that person you like! YATTA! Trading Pokémon internationally is sure great! Tee hee! OK, be sure to watch again! MATA KONDO! 

Azusa: OSSU, everybody! Are you so GENKI it's causing everyone else trouble? It's time for this week's highly anticipated “KOUKAN TALK!" This is today's phrase: “Where did you come from?" This is handy! You'll want to know where your opponent is from! If you want to say this in Japanese, it's like this! “Doko kara kita no?" Do-ko ka-ra kee-ta no? After that, there's no doubt you'll have fun talking about where you're from! Yeah! OK, so, MATA NE! Bye-bye! 

Azusa: Yoo-hoo, MINNA! Today I'm a little wound up, so let's get this “KOUKAN TALK" started! This week's phrase is this: “What's your favorite Pokémon?" So what will this sound like in Japanese? “Ichiban suki na Pokémon wa?" Ii-chee-ban su-kee nah po-kay-mo-n wah? Then both of you will know about the other's favorite! By the way, my favorite Pokémon is ā\u0003! OK, see you later! JA NE! Have a good day! Mwah! 

Azusa: Meowdy, MINNA! It's time for “KOUKAN TALK!" Today's one phrase for communication is this: “Where did you find that?" This phrase can be useful whenever you need it! HAI! So this useful phrase goes like this in Japanese! “Sore doko de mitsuketano?" So-re do-ko de mee-tsu-kay-tah no? When I meet Trainers with a cute ā\u0003, I ask them that right away! So with that, MATA ITSUKA AIMASHO! And adios! 

Azusa: Hello, MINNA! It's time for “KOUKAN TALK!" This week's phrase is: “Nice meeting you!" Use this when parting with someone you just met! At times like this, I say: “Shiri aete yokatta!" Shee-ree ah-e-te yo-ka-ta! It's even better when you say this along with a firm handshake! OK, that's it for today! JA NE! 

Azusa: OSSU, MINNA! Yesterday, I fell in love with a TOTTEMO KAWAII Pokémon in the Musical! This is what you say at that time! “I became your fan!" After that, I told it this in Japanese. “Anata no fan ni narimashita!" Ah-nah-ta no fan nee na-ri-ma-shee-ta! It was cute! So utterly KAWAII! My beloved ā\u0003! Your double-flip jump is just too adorable to be legal! On that note, I'm going to the Musical again today! JA NE! 

Azusa: HAAAAI! For good kids and even kids that are a little bad... It's time for “KOUKAN TALK!" Today's phrase is perfect for when two people's thoughts match up, as if by telepathy! “I was thinking the same thing!" “Chodo onaji koto kangaeteta!" Choh-do o-na-gee ko-to ka-n-ga-eh-te-ta! When I say this, the conversation always picks up steam, and then it can't stop! For that reason, that's it for today! JA MATA NE! 

Azusa: Hello, MINNA! It's time for “KOUKAN TALK!" Another day, another step closer to mastering global communication! ...Recently, on the way back from the Musical, someone said this to me: “Your Pokémon looks different!" “Kawatta Pokémon da ne!" Ka-wa-tah po-kay-mo-n da ne! I thought it could be a joke, but when I looked at ā\u0003...BIKKURI! It was still wearing Props from the Musical! I forgot to take them off! Oops! That would look strange! HAI! That's it for today! MATA AIMASHOU! See you! 

Azusa: Hey, MINA-SAN! It's time for “KOUKAN TALK!" Today, I'll teach you this question to ask when you see a Pokémon that you are interested in! “Where did you catch that Pokémon?" “Sono Pokémon doko de tsukamaeta no?" So-no po-kay-mo-n do-koh de tsu-ka-mah-e-ta no? Then you can go catch one for yourself! OK, that's it for today! MINNA, bye-bye! 

Azusa: ...Ne, Toru? Ninniku no nioi suru? Kinou sa, oishii pasuta tabetanda kedo sa, ninniku ga sugoku kiiteta no yo ne. Iki wo tometeiru no atashi no sei ja nai yo ne? ...Toru? Nande, kyou wa sonna ni shizuka na no? Sonnani niou? Are... Ee? Nani? What?! No way! We're rolling?! H-hello, MINNA! P-please watch “KOUKAN TALK" again, OK? SAYONARA! 

Toru: Hey, everyone! How ya doin'? Ha ha! Whether you're feeling good or bad, it's time for “KOUKAN TALK!" This week's phrase is: “Check out this Pokémon!" This is like telling someone: Hey, have a look at my Pokémon! It's so cool! Wooo! When you want to say that in Japanese, say this! “Kono Pokémon mite!" Ko-no po-kay-mo-n mee-te! With this, you can show off your Pokémon to each other, right? OK, thanks for watching this week! MATA KONDO! 

Toru: Hey hey, is everyone explosively GENKI today?! “KOUKAN TALK" comin' atcha! Today's single phrase for communication is... “Let me see your Pokédex!" Trainers are always interested in another Trainer's Pokédex! This is what you say in that situation! “Pokémon Zukan misete!" Po-kay-mo-n zu-ka-n mee-say-te! Now you can have a person who speaks Japanese show you their Pokédex! You have that? URAYAMASHII ZE! OK, have a great day! MATA NE! MINNA! 

Toru: YA! MINNA! Are you enjoying life? It's time for this week's “KOUKAN TALK!" This week's phrase is for asking your excellent Pokémon rival something, yeah! “How many Badges have you got?" “Ikutsu bajji motteru?" Ii-ku-tsu ba ji mo te-ru? YEAH! With this, you can see how far your rival has progressed! Through Pokémon, everyone can be friends and rivals! On that note, I'm going to challenge the Gyms and collect more Badges! MATA NE! 

Toru: OSSU, MINNA! Today's “KOUKAN TALK" is a liiittle different than usual! Why? Because today I'm having a fantastic day! So what I'm going to teach you in this fantastic mood is this, KORE! “Are you having a good time?" So you're thinking, I want to talk to that person! But what should I say? OK, my hypothetical, shy young man or woman! I've got the perfect phrase for you! “Tanoshinderu?" Ta-no-shi-n-de-ru? The perfect conversation starter! Just run with it from here! So that's it for today! See you! MATA NE, MINNA! 

Toru: OSSU! Recently, I met an UTSUKUSHII woman at a party! The second I saw her, I thought I'd seen her before somewhere. But I couldn't remember her name! So, in this situation, I went up to her, and I said this: “Dokoka de atta koto arukke?" Do-ko-ka de a ta ko-to a-ru keh? It means, “Have we met somewhere?" And what do you think she said to me? “What? I work with you every day. You're not serious, right?" IYA! It was an all-prettied-up Azusa! SHIMATAAAA! So, that's it for today's “KOUKAN TALK!" ...I sure hope Azusa will start talking to me again soon! 

Toru: KONNICHIWA, MINNA! We're getting back to the basics on today's “KOUKAN TALK!" Today, we will introduce a very basic phrase! “Let's trade!" I almost don't need to explain this phrase! Let's translate it! “Koukan shiyou yo!" Ko-o-ka-n shee-yo-o yo! What is important is to have a glint in your eye, like you're really excited! If you communicate your excitement, I'm sure you can make a good trade! So that's it for today! See you, everyone! JA NE! 

Toru: YA, MINNA! In today's “KOUKAN TALK," I'm going to introduce something that's often said to me. “You're kidding!" There is often a lot of shocking news in my circle of friends. When I said I saw a bright red ā\u0003, this is what they said to me! “Jodan deshou!" Jo-da-n de-sho-o! You're kidding?! I'm serious! I saw a very angry ā\u0003, and its face was bright red! ...Man, I was scared! So that's all for today! MATA KONDO, everyone! 

Toru: MINNA, KONNICHIWA! In today's “KOUKAN TALK," we're going to teach you an aggressive way to proclaim your future victory! “I'm going to win!" “Katsu zo!" Ka-tsu zo! What is important is to emphasize the “zo!" Be aggressive and show where you stand! For example, saying it through clenched teeth would be really cool. You might not even have to battle! Just declare victory like that, and your opponent might get scared and run away! So that's it for today! Let's meet again! JA NE! 

Toru: KONNICHI-HELLO! It's “KOUKAN TALK," which gives you great tips for talking in Japanese! Today's phrase is this! “What was that about!?" This is something you spout out without thinking when something unexpected happens! This is how you say it in Japanese! “Nandattendayo!" Na-n-da te-n-da-yo! The point is your expression. If you say this while making an expression that says, “What?" II YO! Well, that's it for today! Please look forward to next week's installment! MATA RAISHU! 

Toru: Hello, everyone! In today's “KOUKAN TALK," we will teach you the question to end all questions! “What's your hobby?" Use it with people you've just met! Use it with people you've known forever! In Japanese, you say this: “Shumi nani?" Shu-mee nah-nee? That should get the conversation going! Well, that's it for today! Please watch again! MATA KONDO!


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

I thought pokémon was the one with the gratuitous english.


----------



## Miles101

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

Ugh, why would Nintendo introduce this weeaboo? Is Pokémon becoming Wapanese? I mean, they use Japanese words in their otherwise English sentences! Instant weeaboo!


----------



## Pokephile Girl

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

In the Spanish version of Black & White, those 'Japanese classes' are done by a boy called Josemi Friki (it could be translated as Josephy Freaky). The funny thing is that the presenter (a woman) ask him to translate some phrase into English, Swedish, Italian, etc. but the boy always says 'Well, now I don't remember that in that language, but I know how to say it in Japanese, because I read it in a RPG forums/heared it on an anime/saw it in a videogame _(it varies)_" and he ALWAYS says the translation quite bad.

Then the presenter tells him he said it wrong, and she then says the phrase in a perfect Japanese.

The boy at the end always answer something like "Well, you could pronounce it that way too..."

It's quite funny, because that boy is a super weeaboo xD


----------



## faraway diagnostics

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

Every weeaboo had an orgasm.
Honestly, seeing that made me slowly die a little inside, as well as lose respect for the company.


----------



## Lumi

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

That's pretty pathetic that you'd say that. Weeaboos? Really? I think you should look up the definition of that word again before you start bashing it. A weeaboo is someone who tries to act like a stereotypical Asian, but isn't from Asian descent. And yes, while Azusa is from Arabic descent, she's obviously not a weeaboo for spouting out random Japanese words.

And before you start bashing on a game trying to let its fans learn a bit of the language the game is originated from, you'd better just shut your mouth and take the game back, because that cartridge you have in your 3DS was made in Asia. So if you have a problem with them being courteous enough to teach you a bit of the language from which this game is made, which you clearly do as seen from your posts, just don't even say a word, and take the game back to the store. Thanks.

I swear, some ungrateful people nowadays lmao.


----------



## mewtini

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

Gosh, I didn't expect such negative feedback.

I definitely giggled at the sight of Japanese though.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

Out of curiosity, what is this replacing from the Japanese versions, if anything?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

Teaching English, I think. I would have to boot up my White again to check.


----------



## Espurr

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

what did the purrloin say when he got paralyzed? 
"I broke my Choro-Neck-o"!
(Choroneko=purrloin)
if you do not know this, you might want to do some research, because you are too young to Die-kanky (Diekanky=samurott)


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*



Espurr said:


> what did the purrloin say when he got paralyzed?
> "I broke my Choro-Neck-o"!
> (Choroneko=purrloin)
> if you do not know this, you might want to do some research, because you are too young to Die-kanky (Diekanky=samurott)


I went to Toys-R-Us today and bought a Lombre figure.
I can't remember what company made it, though. It was Hasubrero or something like that.

(Yes, I know I fail at making up jokes)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*



Miles101 said:


> Ugh, why would Nintendo introduce this weeaboo? Is Pokémon becoming Wapanese? I mean, they use Japanese words in their otherwise English sentences! Instant weeaboo!


Those gosh-dang Japanese weeaboos.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: o-omg, or Pokémon Teaches Japanese!*

Well, Pokemon taught me some Japanese even before. Well, Bulbapedia did.


----------

